

Brendan Eich: New JavaScript Engine Module Owner - pufuwozu
http://brendaneich.com/2011/06/new-javascript-engine-module-owner/

======
tingley
The end of an era, no matter how minor a procedural change this is. The impact
that Eich has had on the average computer user is unimaginable to me.

Thanks, Brendan.

------
keyle
Is that likely to have a significant impact on the way we write Javascript
today?

~~~
wmf
No. JavaScript is (now) important enough that no one person has that much
influence over it.

~~~
samth
This is, somewhat surprisingly, not true, especially if you're just
considering the language proper. There are about 15 people who are regular
members of the committee, and some of them end up having a big influence.

Brendan is a prime example; his language design taste and leadership matter a
lot. There are certainly other examples. Dave Herman, also at Mozilla, has
been the lead on a whole host of things, from extending iterators and
generators to the design of the new module system, which I worked on as well.
Tom Van Cutsem and Mark Miller created the Proxy system.

Outside of pure JS, the designers of WebGL/Typed Arrays and WebWorkers have
both had big impacts.

Ultimately, even on a committee, individual people can make a big impact.

------
aquarius070287
Any reason for doing so..

~~~
BrendanEich
See comments, stay tuned. And really, was I supposed to go on for life? :-P

~~~
emil0r
It's called benevolent dictator for life for a reason ;).

------
Raphael
From the title, I thought there was a new engine, but it's a new owner.

